# Inside Tags?? Where to get them made?



## Raydio (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to have my own custom tags instead of my shirts saying "Hanes" or something like that. Where do you get these made?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Raydio, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

If you do a forum search for "labels", you'll find lots of sources/tips listed for getting your own custom labels made and put into shirts.

We have a forum advertiser www.clothinglabels4u.com that does labels. Other members have tried companies like luckylabel, djslabels, westcoastlabels, etc.

Hope this helps 

Any other questions, feel free to search the forums or post a question if you can't find the answers you're looking for


----------

